# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  عيسى ادم المرشح لرئاسة المريخ

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻴﺴﻲ ﺍﺩﻡ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺢ ﺍﻻﻗﻮﻱ ﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ . ﻓﻬﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﻟﻴﺪ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺗﻠﻘﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺛﻢ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺟﺎﻣﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻛﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺍﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﻳﺔ . ﻋﻤﻞ ﺣﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻣﺘﻨﻘﻼ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﻧﻊ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺫﻫﺐ ﻟﻠﺨﻠﻴﺞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﺍﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﺎﻧﻴﻨﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻘﻞ ﻟﺴﻠﻄﻨﺔ ﻋﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﻀﻲ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺍﻋﻮﺍﻡ . ﺛﻢ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﻞ ﻟﺪﺑﻲ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻭﻋﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻕ ﻭﺍﻛﺘﺴﺐ ﺧﺒﺮﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻣﺪﻳﺮﺍ ﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻕ ﺑﺪﺑﻲ ﻭﻣﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭﺍ ﻟﻌﺪﺓ ﺷﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺧﻠﻴﺠﻴﺔ ﻭﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻤﻊ ﺗﺴﻮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻕ ﺍﻻﻭﺳﻂ ﻭﻟﻪ ﻋﺪﺕ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺫﺍﻟﻚ ﻟﻘﺮﺑﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻛﻤﺔ . ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ  ﺍﻻﺳﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻬﺎ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ. ﻋﻔﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﻮﻝ . ﻣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺔ ﻭﻣﻄﺎﻋﻢ ﻣﺆﻣﻦ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ .



*

----------


## عز الدين

*مريش يعني !!!
*

----------


## سموالروح

*عيسي آدم حسب ما بعرف هو 
صاحب فكرة مهرجان دبي للتسوق
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نتمنى من الله ان يتولى منصب رئيس الزعيم القوي الامين 
ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*نتمنى له التوفيق مع الأحمر لو قدر له الترشح والفوز بمقعد الرئاسة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ﻋﻴﺴﻲ ﺍﺩﻡ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺢ ﺍﻻﻗﻮﻱ ﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ . ﻓﻬﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﻟﻴﺪ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺗﻠﻘﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺛﻢ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺟﺎﻣﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻛﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺍﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﻳﺔ . ﻋﻤﻞ ﺣﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻣﺘﻨﻘﻼ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﻧﻊ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺫﻫﺐ ﻟﻠﺨﻠﻴﺞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﺍﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﺎﻧﻴﻨﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻘﻞ ﻟﺴﻠﻄﻨﺔ ﻋﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﻀﻲ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺍﻋﻮﺍﻡ . ﺛﻢ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﻞ ﻟﺪﺑﻲ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻭﻋﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻕ ﻭﺍﻛﺘﺴﺐ ﺧﺒﺮﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻣﺪﻳﺮﺍ ﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻕ ﺑﺪﺑﻲ ﻭﻣﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭﺍ ﻟﻌﺪﺓ ﺷﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺧﻠﻴﺠﻴﺔ ﻭﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻤﻊ ﺗﺴﻮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻕ ﺍﻻﻭﺳﻂ ﻭﻟﻪ ﻋﺪﺕ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺫﺍﻟﻚ ﻟﻘﺮﺑﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻛﻤﺔ . ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺍﻻﺳﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻬﺎ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ. ﻋﻔﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﻮﻝ . ﻣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺔ ﻭﻣﻄﺎﻋﻢ ﻣﺆﻣﻦ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ .






علي حسب ماعلمنا ان جمال الوالي  هو الذي عرض عليه ان يترشح للرئاسة في انتخابات اواخر مايو القادم والرجل ابدي الموافقة 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*سيرة ذاتية مالية مميزة
هل نضمن ان يكون لديه فكر كروى مميز ؟؟؟
تجريب اللاعبين و المدربين عهدناه
الله يستر من تجريب الرؤساء
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*ربنا يولي من يصلح 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*طالما الوالي رشحه معناها الزول ده جيبو مليان
المشكلة ما عندو شغلة بالكورة اها من هسي يا ريت يجيب معاهو خبير من بره

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الجواب يكفيك عنوانو ، من سيرتو وشكلوا ناجح بإذن الله تعالى . 
مال وفكر 
وما دام من فاشر السلطان معناهو قلبو حار جداً 
أسأل الله له التوفيق
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اهم حاجة يعرف شغل الكورة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

الكاردينال يدحض الشائعات ويؤكد هلالية عيسى آدم ويرشحه نائبا للرئيس.


اخر سلبطة

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*رشحه الوالى مافى كلام

يحتاج الى مستشارين فى مجال علم الكورة
                        	*

----------


## عزو قاسم

*خلو اليدفع بس لو ماعندو فكرة في الكورة 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*وحيدير المريخ من الامارات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					



الكاردينال يدحض الشائعات ويؤكد هلالية عيسى آدم ويرشحه نائبا للرئيس.


اخر سلبطة





ههههههههه
الوالى هلالابى عيسى ادم هلالابى 
رائيكم فى شاخور شنو؟ ماهو كمان منكم
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*عيسى هو فعلا صاحب فكره مهرجان دبى الدولى ولقد قام بنقل الصوره من مهرجان الخرطوم وحدثها وهى الان كما ترون من انجح المهرجانات العالميه فهو اقتصادى ورجل اعمال ناجح

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*طيب دا كلللللللللللو عرفناهو 
بس ليه من زمان ماظاهر 
لا شفنا فى مدرجات 
ولا مقصورة 
-----------
كلو خوفى ان يكون المريخ مطيه للاغراض اخرى
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههههه
الوالى هلالابى عيسى ادم هلالابى 
رائيكم فى شاخور شنو؟ ماهو كمان منكم




ابن ادريس هلالااااااااااااابى
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*نتمنى التوقيق لمن يدير المريخ

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خليهو يا ابن ادريس داير يظهر وحايدفع كتير 
عشان اسمو فى السوق الاقتصادى حايرتفع 
من كان يعرف الوالى اوصلاح قبل ان يلجو الى مجتمع الكورة 
والوالى لكى يظهر دفع بسخاء وعوضها بالكثير من السوق
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*نتمنى ان يوفق في ادارة المريخ ...
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ربنا يولي المريخ من يصلح حاله الذي مال
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*الرجل المناسب فى المكان المناسب
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبودى

*المهم ياجماعة الخير علاقتو بالكورة شنو لعب وين او اشتغل في اي نادي فما ممكن عشان ناجح اقتصاديا يمكن ان يدير اعرق الاندية السودانية وخاصة انه غير مقيم في السودان وعشان مافي واحد يجيني ناطي الاهلي المصري نادي مؤسسات وانديتنا بعد بكرة البيحصل فيها شنو مامعروف 
*

----------


## parma

*ربنا يولي من يصلح 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههههه
الوالى هلالابى عيسى ادم هلالابى 
رائيكم فى شاخور شنو؟ ماهو كمان منكم




يا مرهف 
انا بشوف احسن تشتري ليك كراس وقلم رصاص واستيكه وشنطه وزمزميه 
 عشان بدورك تودي ناس الورضه وماتنسي حق التحيل 
.
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعبودى
					

المهم ياجماعة الخير علاقتو بالكورة شنو لعب وين او اشتغل في اي نادي فما ممكن عشان ناجح اقتصاديا يمكن ان يدير اعرق الاندية السودانية وخاصة انه غير مقيم في السودان وعشان مافي واحد يجيني ناطي الاهلي المصري نادي مؤسسات وانديتنا بعد بكرة البيحصل فيها شنو مامعروف 



والكورة عايزة ليها علاقة ؟ كم وعشرين واحد يتمرنوا ويلعبوا ومعاهم طاقم فنى وطبى ومرتباتهم تطلع آخر كل شهر زيهم وزى أى عمال . دى دايرة فهم ؟ مالها كيمياء ولا فيزياء ولا نينوتيكنولوجى . ما تعملوا للراجل لخمة وتطفشوهو قبل ما يقول يا هادى . الكورة فى البلد زيها وزى أى شركة مقاولة . خلوا الساقية تدور .
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*التوفيق له
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*نتمنى له التوفيق وكل من لديه إستعداد لخدمة الزعيم مرحباً به
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osa sinnar
					

ربنا يولي من يصلح 



آميــــــــن يا رب ...
                        	*

----------

